# Tattoo help...



## wrettcaughn (Jun 25, 2011)

so I'm looking to get a tattoo sometime next week.  It is my first and will probably be my only.  I've done a quick sketch of what I have in mind but I'm looking for someone with a deft hand to clean it up a bit.







I'd like it to be a tad smaller than this image as it will be going on my upper inner arm.  It's supposed to be a sun rising over water with symmetrical waves on each side (not octopus arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and a bird flying.  I'd like the "art style" to stay pretty close to what's there.

Thanks in advance to anyone who wants to take this on.  PM me for the story behind it if you want it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 26, 2011)

Far be it for me to deny someone else the chance but I say provide your would be tattoo artist with that picture (the earlier the better) and allow them to work it up. Should they decline you my advice then is to walk away as they are clearly not up to the task.

Nice picture though- proper old school ink that.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 26, 2011)

that was my original plan.  the guy I'd like to have do it is in Miami until Monday night and I'd like to get it done on Tuesday so I can have Wednesday to let it heal a bit (have to work thurs. and the placement of it might hinder me there).


----------



## Ikki (Jun 26, 2011)

Octopus arms would've been so awesome.


Your best bet is to tell the tattooer to clean it up like FAST said. There's a tattooer in the temp who's pretty talented, maybe he'll do it for you if you're lucky.

I think he's not very a very active user though.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 26, 2011)

If there was a temper here that could do it, it would be Myke. I myself made an attempt to clean it up, but I found that my hands have a problem with drawing. Think of a crack addict without any crack, and you'll get a picture of my hand shaking. (I'm not a crack addict.)


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 26, 2011)

It looks good, and yeah, get your artist to clean that up otherwise, run don't walk away.  My first tattoo had me being a bitch because the artist went too deep - it started burning 30 minutes after I was out of the chair.  Seriously not good times.


----------



## Myke (Jul 20, 2011)

hi Oldboy, 
if you don't mind waiting a bit I should be able to help you out. I am a tattoo artist and should be able to clean it up for you. I have a few questions for you though first. 
- have you given serious thoughts about your design? you said you did a quick sketch which is fine. but have you thought about placement, coloration, size? It is a tattoo. that shit is permanent, you don't want to rush into it. 
- based on the writing that is behind the sketch, and the lines, I would say this drawing is about 1- 1/2 inches. if this is the size you want, I can assure you it will have to be greatly simplified to make it last as a tattoo, otherwise overtime the lines will bleed out and turn into a blob. 
- you mention to keep it the style you have it, I mean no offense with this but I don't really see a particular style...just a sketchy drawing. by style do you mean you want the sun in black with black rays? 

if it's going to be this size I would recommend doing the waves as japanese style finger waves. look it up on google to get an idea. You can't do too much detail with that size, and a single pass line finger wave should work pretty well as well as make the tattoo last. 

are you just doing it in black or adding  color? 
I have been booked up solid these last couple of months so it might take me a second to get to it(kinda why I suddenly stopped posting on here too) . it's up to you if you want to wait or not. I just noticed this post is from june 25th so it's quite possible you already went and got it done. anyway let me know if you need help.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 20, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> hi Oldboy,
> if you don't mind waiting a bit I should be able to help you out. I am a tattoo artist and should be able to clean it up for you. I have a few questions for you though first.
> - have you given serious thoughts about your design? you said you did a quick sketch which is fine. but have you thought about placement, coloration, size? It is a tattoo. that shit is permanent, you don't want to rush into it.
> - based on the writing that is behind the sketch, and the lines, I would say this drawing is about 1- 1/2 inches. if this is the size you want, I can assure you it will have to be greatly simplified to make it last as a tattoo, otherwise overtime the lines will bleed out and turn into a blob.
> ...



As far as serious thought, yes, I have an idea of what I'd like and just posted here looking for input and a cleaner image.

- it's going on my inner-upper arm (bicep).  I'd like to stick to black.
- I'd like it to be approx. 3 1/2 inches across
- by style I simply mean the general look.  it's not set in stone.  The imagery I'd like in it is the rising sun, the waves, and the bird.  I just put up my idea and was hoping someone could improve upon it.

the finger waves are exactly what I was thinking but with my limited drawing skills I was unable to articulate that.

thanks for taking an interest!


----------



## rastsan (Jul 21, 2011)

I can understand... that is a lot of shade work for the waves... I think he wants the more 1950's navy sea waves though.   Are the waves going to or coming away from the sun.  As they seem to contradict each other.  How tall did you want it?





do you mean sort of like this?


----------



## HateBreed (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought they were Gyarados :3


----------

